# Wheel Refurb Issues



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a quick one. Had my wheels refurbished by someone locally who has royally ****ed it up. Rather than holding up is hands he's blamed the wheels telling me it's one of the worst quality sets he's ever powder coated. Not having much knowledge of powder coating I have no idea if he's telling the truth or trying to pull a fast one.

Pics of some of the pitting...
































































He wants to redo them and has suggested leaving them in the oven for an extended amount of time to allow the alloy to gas. He reckons he'll be able to improve them by 90%. He mentioned paying for just materials but if he thinks I'm paying the original quote (£320) + materials (for the second attempt) then he can do one.

Any thoughts or experiences of similar issues?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You shouldn't be paying anything. He should do the job right the first time and sort his own mistakes out at no expense to you.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I really detest it when this type of thing happens. That guy will get loads of different types of alloys to do, and you're paying for your alloys to be made perfect, not for him to have a go, get it wrong, and for you to pay again. He has taken the job on. If your alloys were poor quality, why did he not tell you that before he started.

To me, it looks like it has fish-eyed - that's where paint reacts with silicone on a surface and doesn't adhere to the surface. I wouldn't accept that, nor would I pay any more than the original agreed price. 

Was there a disclaimer anywhere on his website, or premises saying that his work 'may' be substandard? 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Cookies said:


> I really detest it when this type of thing happens. That guy will get loads of different types of alloys to do, and you're paying for your alloys to be made perfect, not for him to have a go, get it wrong, and for you to pay again. He has taken the job on. If your alloys were poor quality, why did he not tell you that before he started.
> 
> To me, it looks like it has fish-eyed - that's where paint reacts with silicone on a surface and doesn't adhere to the surface. I wouldn't accept that, nor would I pay any more than the original agreed price.
> 
> ...


I would agree. Looking at the online literature the most common cause of this is not prepping or cleaning the surface properly. The issue I have is he is adamant it's the alloy quality rather than anything wrong with his workmanship. It's difficult to argue otherwise unless I can prove otherwise? You're right though, at no point did he call to tell me there were issues or inform me of a substandard finish while quoting, picking up the wheels or even after acid dipping them.

I did tell him that I'd happily take the wheels back and go elsewhere but his response was "no point as it's the wheels, not the work that's at fault so the end result will be the same".

LOL.

He's pushing 70 so I presumed he'd be fair.

Oddly enough nothing on his website to say his work may be substandard. Likewise he never mentioned a dodgy finish when quoting. He actually pushed me towards this colour/finish as the materials are some of the best he has at his disposal.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd be returning them and asking for them to be re-done, really not sure why he's asking for more money to re-do them. Plus, you've no guarantee if you do pay for them to be re-done they're not going to be the same ???


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks to me like contamination/poor prep.

If that's the best he can do there's no point in giving him second go. Take them elsewhere and get a second opinion.

Alex


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> I'd be returning them and asking for them to be re-done, really not sure why he's asking for more money to re-do them. Plus, you've no guarantee if you do pay for them to be re-done they're not going to be the same ???


They're currently getting redone now. He left me little choice really as he brought them to me with tyres on lol.

I guess I've got to give him a second chance at putting it right. If he messes up this attempt then I'll take them elsewhere. I can guarantee he'll kick up a stink when I refuse to pay the original quote.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Looks to me like contamination/poor prep.
> 
> If that's the best he can do there's no point in giving him second go. Take them elsewhere and get a second opinion.
> 
> Alex


Agreed. He blamed the quality of alloy. Trying to argue otherwise will be tricky as I'm no expert. Thing is they weren't in bad condition before. At no point did he call me up during or advise upon collection that he wouldn't be able to do do a near perfect job.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have you paid him anything yet? If not I'd be refusing to until they're perfect or you take them to someone else to do again.
If he's stating the wheels were in bad condition then he should know with experience that they might not come out well. At that point any decent guy would be ringing you to warn you and see what you want done. Tell him you have photos of them once he'd messed up and if he wants to take you to court for payment he can do.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Have you paid him anything yet? If not I'd be refusing to until they're perfect or you take them to someone else to do again.
> 
> If he's stating the wheels were in bad condition then he should know with experience that they might not come out well. At that point any decent guy would be ringing you to warn you and see what you want done. Tell him you have photos of them once he'd messed up and if he wants to take you to court for payment he can do.


Nope, I've not paid him a penny yet.

As you can see the wheels weren't in excellent condition prior to the refurb. I just fancied a couloir change.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

That looks terrible sorry to see this.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Al_G said:


> Agreed. He blamed the quality of alloy.


Must be an industry standard excuse that one, heard it a few times myself! :lol:

Seriously though, looking at the condition of the wheels before it looks like a combination of poor prep, contaminated environment and poor application. 
Powdercoated finishes aren't always as flat as a wet painted finish but that is bad!

We offer refurbish wheels for our customers (outsourced) and if something came back like this I would never pass it on to the customer so neither should he!

Good luck in getting it sorted.

Alex


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*FN2 wheels*

Pay him with fake money and blame the quality of the forger.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

President Swirl said:


> Pay him with fake money and blame the quality of the forger.


Monopoly money 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Unfortunately some places are just a bit crap! I tried a place local to me (over a tried and trusted place a little further away) earlier this year. I have them two goes, got a refund and then went to my trusted company.

The place that did the shoddy job had some really nice work waiting for other customers to collect, so I couldn't figure them out. Maybe lazy, zero quality control so it was pot luck or perhaps just low skill/low experience so again pot luck as to the result. I don't know but I won't be going back. They were big on social media use and so I asked why none of the wheels they showcase online had the crap finish they settled for on my wheels. There was no argument, they got my drift.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Al_G said:


> They're currently getting redone now. He left me little choice really as he brought them to me with tyres on lol.
> 
> I guess I've got to give him a second chance at putting it right. If he messes up this attempt then I'll take them elsewhere. I can guarantee he'll kick up a stink when I refuse to pay the original quote.


Hopefully come back perfect this time and the finish / job it should have been in the first place :thumb:


----------

